# Metal bands with good lyrics



## Holy Katana (Mar 13, 2009)

Now, I just posted in another thread that I don't really listen to much metal anymore. It's not that I don't like it anymore, it's that I'm bored to tears by the lyrics. 

See, I got into writing poetry last spring, and pretty much ever since then, I've begun to care a lot more about lyrics in music. Metal has never really been about lyrics, but I know that there are some great metal songwriters out there, like John Petrucci, Warrel Dane, and to a lesser extent, Mikael Åkerfeldt. I'd like to know of some more metal bands that have great lyrics, or at least bands that put a real emphasis on lyrics. I don't care what subgenre they are, although I'm not that fond of power metal.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah i was going to suggest nevermore


----------



## Harris (Mar 13, 2009)

Cannibal Corpse, Bloodbath, Nile, Dying Fetus, etc.

Start with those, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 13, 2009)

Harris said:


> Cannibal Corpse, Bloodbath, Nile, Dying Fetus, etc.
> 
> Start with those, you can't go wrong.



Meh, Cannibal Corpse's lyrics aren't really all that great, but they do have a pretty apt vocabulary.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy Katana said:


> and to a lesser extent, Mikael Åkerfeldt.


WHAT!? Mike is a genius!.

and maybe Blind guardian?
3inches of blood?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Off the top of my head...

*Immolation*
Metallica (early)
Anata
Atheist
Bathory
Strapping Young Lad
Tool
*Nile*




> Metal has never really been about lyrics, but I know that there are some great metal songwriters out there, like John Petrucci, Warrel Dane, and to _*a lesser extent*_, Mikael &#197;kerfeldt.



Meh, Akerfeldt's Lyrics rape the hell out of most metal bands these days, whereas John Petrucci's lyrics are rather  Just my opinion though; But Petrucci's lyrics are bland and kind of unimaginative to me.


----------



## cev (Mar 13, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> *Nile*



+1 to Nile!


----------



## renzoip (Mar 13, 2009)

Sonata Arctica!!


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 13, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> *Immolation*
> Metallica (early)
> ...



I like Mike's lyrics, but, I don't know. I didn't mean he wasn't a great songwriter, I just think he abuses the thesaurus too much. Then again, so do I, so I'm probably just projecting.

I like Petrucci's lyrics. Well, some of them. I love "Misunderstood." As it turns out, most of the songs I thought Petrucci wrote were actually by James.



renzoip said:


> Sonata Arctica!!



Jesus Christ, no. Thanks for reminding me of that horribly botched abortion of a song, "Shy."


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 13, 2009)

Nightwish maybe.

I don't listen to lyrics in any music. If I want to hear/read good writing, I'll pick up an actual book.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 13, 2009)

Fates Warning?
Old Queensryche?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 13, 2009)

I know from a musical aspect, most people hate Whitechapel. But read some of the lyrics. Genius.

I also suggest:
After the Burial
All Shall Perish
The Faceless
The Black Dahlia Murder
The Human Abstract
Protest The Hero
Rose Funeral


----------



## yingmin (Mar 14, 2009)

Believe it or not, I actually think Phil Anselmo wrote some pretty great lyrics for Pantera. He definitely wrote his fair share of bullshit, but there was more than enough good that I think he comes out ahead.

Daylight Dies is great for really personal, depressing stuff. I think Kevin Moore's lyrics absolutely blow away those of any other Dream Theater member (I also prefer the music from the Moore years). Disillusion's lyrics are pretty eloquent. Despite fairly frequent mispronunciations, Vurtox's use of the English language is pretty impressive, I think. Pain of Salvation pre-Scarsick (i.e. not horrible goatshit) was great, although they're not a very "metal" band. I really enjoyed Mike Muir's lyrics from Suicidal Tendencies' thrash period, although they certainly lacked subtlety at times.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 14, 2009)

One of the best lyricists ever is Aaron Turner. Not much of a singer per say, but he writes beautifully! 

Isis is the band, that is.


----------



## vigil785 (Mar 14, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> One of the best lyricists ever is Aaron Turner. Not much of a singer per say, but he writes beautifully!
> 
> Isis is the band, that is.


 
+1
I agree, Isis is awesome. Their music videos are pretty crazy too.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy Katana said:


> Metal has never really been about lyrics, but I know that there are some great metal songwriters out there, like John Petrucci, Warrel Dane, and to a lesser extent, Mikael Åkerfeldt.



Mikael and Warrel are two of my favorites but Petrucci's are just DRENCHED in cheese and blandness, IMO (as with most of DT's lyrics, although there are notable exceptions).


----------



## Harry (Mar 14, 2009)

Nevermore has always had some of my favorite lyrics in metal.


----------



## JouniK86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Cradle of Filth have great lyrics, even though kinda "outdated" as a style and way of writing. I also love Åkerfeldt's lyrics on Opeth, Schuldiner's lyrics on Death-albums (especially the records of 90s). I also like Peter Dolving's style on all the Haunted -albums he participated as well as Garm's minimalistic but multi-dimensional style (on latter Ulver).

I am absolutely enthralled by people who have a way with the words and I'm trying to recreate the same kind of multi-dimensionality like Garm, same kind of straight-forwardness as Dolving and the same kind of passion and twist like Dani Davey. They are my top three favorites from the metal scene, but there are so many great lyricists outside metal too.


----------



## bluffalo (Mar 14, 2009)

Pain of Salvation?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

I too am of the opinion that metal bands do not place enough emphasis on good lyricism. The strange thing is, I consider Dream Theater's lyrics to be one of their major flaws - I find them shalllow, banal and unoriginal. These are all flaws that Opeth's music does not suffer from. At all. In my opinion, at least.

Now, there are a few metal bands that I consider to have good, sometimes great, lyrics. They are -

Cradle of Filth
Iron Maiden
Meshuggah
Nightwish
Opeth
Porcupine Tree (if you consider them metal)


----------



## Origins (Mar 14, 2009)

If you want really interesting lyrics, 
check out this Finnish melodic death metal band:
www.*insomnium*.net


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2009)

Tool


----------



## Joel (Mar 14, 2009)

Death; listen to lyrics like 'Living Mostrosity'. Its not just pointless gore lyrics like some people would think. The lyrics do actually have meaning.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 14, 2009)

Manowar.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 14, 2009)

Behemoth
Evergrey


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Mar 14, 2009)

i agree with the guy who said phil anselmo wrote great lyrics....i also think that the older lamb of god stuff is fantastic....as is _some_ pig destroyer stuff

but i can't believe that no one's said MESHUGGAH yet.....obzen's lyrics are a work of art in themselves!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

cosmicamnesia said:


> but i can't believe that no one's said MESHUGGAH yet.....obzen's lyrics are a work of art in themselves!





caughtinamosh said:


> Now, there are a few metal bands that I consider to have good, sometimes great, lyrics. They are -
> 
> Cradle of Filth
> Iron Maiden
> ...





I think Meshuggah's lyrics are pretty much bang on as far as matching with the music is concerned. The music is sterile, emotionless and machine-like, and the lyrics likewise. Only someone like Thomas Haake could write the words "black acidic bile." Lovely.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2009)

cosmicamnesia said:


> but i can't believe that no one's said MESHUGGAH yet.....obzen's lyrics are a work of art in themselves!



Can't believe I forgot about them


----------



## vgguru39 (Mar 14, 2009)

yea, I would say meshuggah lyrics are the pinnacle for me. Opeth i hold in high esteem as well. Both bands are lyrically superior to most metal IMO. If i wanna listen to lyrics i typically don't listen to too much metal. For me metal is more about the overall sound and music than the words.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2009)

Job For A Cowboy (new), Textures, Bloodbath, Aeon, Nevemore(ish), Strapping Young Lad, Decapitated, Thrice (metal?), Sikth, Misery Signals, Opeth


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I think Meshuggah's lyrics are pretty much bang on as far as matching with the music is concerned. The music is sterile, emotionless and machine-like, and the lyrics likewise. Only someone like Thomas Haake could write the words "black acidic bile." Lovely.



I love how some of the best lyrics come from Swedish bands, considering English isn't even their first language. Yet, they still beat out people who are native speakers.

I do love Meshuggah's lyrics. They're very abstract, and they make you think about what Tomas is trying to say.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 14, 2009)

Nevermore, Opeth, Burzum, Emperor, Ulver, Nightwish, and Within Temptation.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 14, 2009)

Nile
EMPEROR
(hate to say it) cradle of filth 
Behemoth
Marduk \m/
old Mayhem



ArtDecade said:


> Nevermore, Opeth, Burzum, Emperor, Ulver, Nightwish, and Within Temptation.



+1 to Burzum and Ulver

2 of the best bands imo



Holy Katana said:


> I love how some of the best lyrics come from Swedish bands, considering English isn't even their first language. Yet, they still beat out people who are native speakers.
> 
> I do love Meshuggah's lyrics. They're very abstract, and they make you think about what Tomas is trying to say.



we americanians are to busy saying fuck, and ass. the proper way of speaking to all these fucks seems old school. i prefer non native music.
Meshuggah is incredible. i thoroughly agree with your assessment 
vee concur, sir, vee concur


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

Not exactly "metal" but rather rock - Thin Lizzy had some wonderfully romantic and poignant lyrics. One of my absolute favourite bands of all time...

For Metal - Nevermore, Opeth, Symphony X....all good


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 14, 2009)

Origins said:


> If you want really interesting lyrics,
> check out this Finnish melodic death metal band:
> www.*insomnium*.net



Great band! Top choice!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2009)

American Head Charge
16volt
Acumen Nation
Opeth
NIN
Crossbreed
Sister Machine Gun
Christ Analogue


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 14, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> Death; listen to lyrics like 'Living Mostrosity'. Its not just pointless gore lyrics like some people would think. The lyrics do actually have meaning.



 All of Death's lyrics are well thought out and vary in subject matter "Flesh and the power it holds" and "The Philosopher" are awesome too

I'd also have to go with Celtic Frost it's weird but the band are Swiss German yet they include a lot of english words that I have never heard of (languid? sanguine? wtf?) in fact I think they have a better command of the english language than most english people!

BTW I know everyone hates them but I'm going to mention Deadsy too as some of their stuff mentions various historical and occult themes.


----------



## Diggi (Mar 14, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> *Immolation*
> Metallica (early)
> ...


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> BTW I know everyone hates them but I'm going to mention Deadsy too as some of their stuff mentions various historical and occult themes.



Deadsy have pretty great lyrics. Not all the time, but i love em


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

bumpin' this


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned Iron Maidens' Steve Harris. He's an avid reader, and is responsible for a great deal of Iron Maiden's Lyrics.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 23, 2009)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned Iron Maidens' Steve Harris. He's an avid reader, and is responsible for a great deal of Iron Maiden's Lyrics.



QFT

While the likes of "Hallowed Be Thy Name" and "Brave New World" aren't particularly groundbreaking, they are very fitting to the music - epic, uplifting and very evocative.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 23, 2009)

I've always been partial to the following band's lyrics:

Dark Tranquillity
Evergrey
Kamelot
Kreator
Meshuggah
Necrophagist
Nevermore
Opeth
Porcupine Tree [If you consider them metal at all]
Skinless 
Soilwork [Anything pre-dating Stabbing The Drama, Christ what a terrible album.]
Spawn Of Possession

Some more than other and for different reasons, but there's some interesting stuff to be had here. Most partial to Dark Tranquillity and Opeth's lyrics.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

Opeth - Watershed 
Behemoth - Demigod
Misery Signals - Mirrors
Aeon - Rise To Dominate
Job For A Cowboy - Genesis
Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh
Despised Icon - The Ills of Modern Man

those are my favourite albums for lyrics.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 23, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> QFT
> 
> While the likes of "Hallowed Be Thy Name" and "Brave New World" aren't particularly groundbreaking, they are very fitting to the music - epic, uplifting and very evocative.



i think maiden did lyric-wise a HUGE step up with the last album.

i'm a diehard maiden fan, and i wouldnt usually let a bad word come over them, but i admit that some of their (especcially) earlier lyrics are somewhere near cheesy, but they got A LOT better, and A Matter Of Life And Death imho has some of the best they ever delivered.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 23, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i think maiden did lyric-wise a HUGE step up with the last album.
> 
> i'm a diehard maiden fan, and i wouldnt usually let a bad word come over them, but i admit that some of their (especcially) earlier lyrics are somewhere near cheesy, but they got A LOT better, and A Matter Of Life And Death imho has some of the best they ever delivered.





I really like that album (not just lyric wise, although that's certainly a factor), though it takes a while to get into.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 23, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I really like that album (not just lyric wise, although that's certainly a factor), though it takes a while to get into.



I've always admired the literary value of the lyrics on _Piece of Mind_, _Powerslave_, and _Somewhere in Time_.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 23, 2009)

I've always liked Metallica's/Hetfield's lyrics.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 23, 2009)

I've always been fascinated by Behemoth's lyrics.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2009)

Strictly within the context of metal, I usually find that the band's whos lyrics I can actually understand without reading a lyric sheet are kinda 'meh', and the bands whos lyrics I could never begin to hope to understand without a lyric sheet are saying some cool stuff.

It's a shame really. If you've got bad ass lyrics, you should consider 'singing' in such a way that people can actually _begin_ to make out what you're saying... 



Herb Dorklift said:


> I've always liked Metallica's/Hetfield's lyrics.


 

I did when I was a kid, but the older I get the more cliche his lyrics strike me...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 23, 2009)

Tool and meshuggah. Smart original dudes behind those lyrics there


----------



## freepower (Mar 23, 2009)

Meshuggah is a fave, The Berzerker are fantastic if you factor in the style of delivery. No-one writes as well for that vocal style, imo.


----------



## Variant (Mar 23, 2009)

Dark Tranqullity, Fates Warning, and Anacrusis always come to mid first when it comes to lyrics.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 24, 2009)

Ed Gein. Their lyrics are hilarious, to the point, and they're so simple, any dipshit could understand them - and they actually have something to say. I'd take that over a lot of the fancier, more sophisticated poetic-type stuff. But that's probably just me.

2 examples:



> "Amen"
> 
> you're supposed to serve a higher power, but instead you serve the will of your tiny dick.
> a pervert of the cloth, taking cover behind the church.
> ...


----------



## MFB (Mar 24, 2009)

6 pages and no one has mentioned Anal Cunt? Come on!

As for serious lyrics : 

NILE
Strapping Young Lad
Behemoth
Iron Maiden
Arch Enemy (Anthems of Rebellion was insane with awesome lyrics)
Rhapsody (albeit cheesy overall, the story painted with words is crazy)
Frank Zappa (not necessarily metal though)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 24, 2009)

Adagio - Sanctus Ignis and Underworld are quite poetic albums, and the guitarist plays a sevenstring.

Conception - Kind of hit or miss with them, unfortunately. Check out "Cardinal Sin", "Soliloquy", and "Roll The Fire".

Pica Fierce - They broke up recently, but their album is available for free in a link on their MySpace.

Van Der Graaf Generator - Not metal, but give them a go. Everything from overblown romantic to bitingly angular, with text to match. "Man-Erg" is a good song to start with.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Job For A Cowboy (new), Textures, Bloodbath, Aeon, Nevemore(ish), Strapping Young Lad, Decapitated, Thrice (metal?), Sikth, Misery Signals, Opeth



MISERY SIGNALS!!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah dude their lyrics just 'speak' to me if you know what I mean.


----------



## british beef (Mar 27, 2009)

Meshuggah, Ion Dissonance (Minus the herds lyrics are amazingly written), Misery signals, Opeth, SYL


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2009)

^ I actually didn't like the Minus The Herd lyrics, they were pretty emo in places, the rest were either self-absorbed or quoted from elsewhere. the rest of your choices I really agree with


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 27, 2009)

Im a big fan of _Godflesh_'s lyrics. They're simplistic, but get his point across with short, complete efficiency.
Also; Velvet Acid Christ
Christ Analogue
Skinny Puppy
Covenant


----------



## darkhelmet (Mar 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Misery Signals - Mirrors



Except that album and those after it didn't have the original singer, and I don't know about you, but I thought that band kind of went downhill after the lineup changes. Seeing them live before and after was like night and day.

Back on topic!

Exit Strategy (seven string goodness too!)
In Flames
Lamb of God

3IOB and Hammerfall are pretty good, but are more fantasy lyrics, so if you are looking for those type of lyrics they are awesome.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 27, 2009)

- Max Cavalera
- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 27, 2009)

Actually, to be honest KoRn's lyrics always struck a chord with me. I don't know if they're well written or anything, i just related to a lot of them very closely, so i of course think Jon is a fair genius


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Ephel Duath's lyrics, not as much on Through my dog's eyes but the lyrics are still decent on that album. I like the concept though most people hate it.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 27, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> - Max Cavalera
> - Limp Bizkit




HAHA!!! Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## Daoloth (Mar 27, 2009)

Decapitated
Meshuggah
Emperor
Cynic
Gojira
Voivod
Textures


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 27, 2009)

Cynic and Spawn of Possesion have cool lyrics.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 27, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Im a big fan of _Godflesh_'s lyrics. They're simplistic, but get his point across with short, complete efficiency.
> Also; Velvet Acid Christ
> Christ Analogue
> Skinny Puppy
> Covenant



Kind of a second part:

Godflesh:
Christbait Rising

Don't hold me back, This is my own hell
Christbait, Slugbait, Rise and bring you down
Christbait Rising, In your own mind
Christbait Rising, Bleed dry mankind

Gift From Heaven

i am nothing
i am love
i am hate
hate my love
love my hate
i am empty
but i'm hopeful
i can see
and i'm fearful
i am nothing
feel like everything
i am scared
empty
empty
empty
empty.....


Velvet Acid Christ:
Lysergia

Acid dreams and nicotine
Violent screams from mezzanine
Seems to keep on propelling me
Head first into nightmare scene
Through too many seamless nights
When time to sleep is time for light

Putting the nervous system on hold
Reaching sleep depravation untold
Keep an endless supply to the brain
Getting even harder to maintain
To keep grasp an even keel
Before my adrenaline gods I kneel
Social skills are shot to shit
When paranoia starts to hit

Reverse this feeling so screwed up
Into Delirium forced heads up
Stretching faces, melting clocks
Stomach knot, the spine it locks
Strangled by this fraying wire
Twisted sideways Drifting higher
Round and round and round again
And to this night there is no end

Lysergia

Acid dreams and nicotine
Violent screams from mezzanine
Seems to keep on propelling me
Head first into nightmare scene

Reverse this feeling so screwed up
Into Delirium forced heads up
Stretching faces, melting clocks
Stomach knot, the spine it locks
Strangled by this fraying wire
Twisted sideways Drifting higher
Round and round and round again
And to this night there is no end

Lysergia

Calling (Fuck Shit Mother Fucker Mix)

i rip apart the sky, with a knife, tear out your own eyes, with your cries. now lift up the fever and bring it down, a life was given, so don't be drown, around the world in 7 days, no jesus christ in my fucking veins. i try to change the world, but it never moves, it never budges, it never changes, your fucking life is such a waste, you're living dead in your stupid race. no pain, no glory, no shame, no nothing, but you try, i wonder why, it's a bullet to be a lie, a lie, a calling dead. when they call you to die, when they call you, when they call you to die, to die. when they call you, when they call you to die, to die.they take everything away from you, strip you down, take off your clothes they shove their fingers up your ass, with broken glass. inflate your bowels, for their political fight, to the right tiny specter in the sky, realize that we all die, we try to with an inevitable but it's already to late,cause they, destroy, d estroy, destroy, everything. destroy, destroy, destroy, everything. into your life, and in your dreams, and in your world. they all die, when they call you they'll die, when they call you they'll die, when they call you, when they call you to die to die well die. 


Skinny Puppy:

Human Disease (S.K.U.M.M.)
whatever painted part taught deeply enclosed in mother earth life born
addict breathe angel whatever paint it up so closer to farther apart
meat seeking missiles consuming rain forest infested veins the
river flow urban needle inject carcinogen chemicals relieve the stress slows
consumer rotting sight no taste odorless clear seeping water poisoning
all producing nothing intelligent to cause disease human breed in self
perpetuating whatever close at hand finger cramp virtuoso closet problem
epileptic machines shudder shock who is over who is on top malformed
earth born shake all is a disease biped walk so straight earth can be so
giving as it can be irrate what if to burn up and out with illing over
doubt sight no taste odorless fda recommends to take daily allowance
of them 26 unknown carcinogens 26 unknown cancer causing supplements
infested chemicals fda virtuoso closet problem whatever to plot or build
to self destruct the so called lesser beast exhibits harmony walk straight
biped relate walking disease green is the grass of survival
feeding the cows that they dine on all is a disease human disease survival

Blue Serge

worn out gone ocean calmly lowers bodies offering
whims condition as night falls
spills disease mental sores
mine exploding you fucking liar

lines form short mans views

cassandra's curse prophets eyes
sees the truth they perceive as lies

this controls my mind
after supper o much fatter
how to reconcile this matter

lies disfigured one on top no distinction soaking sing
a screaming phrased in ill contempt
not worth it

this controls my mind

so whose resolve cant stop them now
raving mad so very small
kisses dust storm wave good-bye
have no need to scrape so high


Covenant:

Figurehead
We wish so hard to be seen
and pray at night to be heard
and yet we have nothing to show
but false words and broken dreams

I'm the figurehead on this ship of fools
a beacon for the liars in the dark
I'm the first and the last
I claim this land
I'm the lost and the hungry
I need this land

The inescapable face of truth
spins my head again
disturbingly unable to stand back
I'm going down

The undeniable sense of wonder
kicks my head in
disturbingly unable to escape
I dive to drown

We want so hard to be true
and claim the right to be good
and yet we never seem to know
how to reach promised lands

We work so hard to be wise
and dream of light to be pure
We need brighter death to grow
the clean touch of virgin hands

Feedback:
I consume the wind that makes you cold
and drink the blood of the bleeding souls
to check your fear and hide the noise
of howling wolves that steals your voice

I confuse your mind and feed your dreamshttp://www.lyricsdownload.com/covenant-feedback-lyrics.html#
to read your thoughts and keep them safe
from harmful truth and the hopeful lies
of the tempting demon that hurts your eyes

I will protect you from your visions
to save you from illusions
I will protect you from ideals
to save you from defeats

I consume the wind that makes you bold
and suck the blood of the living souls
to make you numb and hide the noise
of the howling wolves that is your voice

I seducehttp://www.lyricsdownload.com/covenant-feedback-lyrics.html# your mind to fear your dreams
and read your thoughts to keep you blind
from harmful truth and the open skies
of the outside world before your eyes


EDIT: Although, to be fair, Covenant and Skinny puppy i wouldn't call metal bands...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2009)

darkhelmet said:


> Except that album and those after it didn't have the original singer, and I don't know about you, but I thought that band kind of went downhill after the lineup changes. Seeing them live before and after was like night and day.



never seen them live man, missed out like 3 times! 



Daoloth said:


> Decapitated
> Meshuggah
> Emperor
> Cynic
> ...



this is a fucking sweet list


----------



## HorseCalledWar (Mar 28, 2009)

Mastodon's lyrics tend to be good, and +1 to Strapping. Alien's lyrics are awesome.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone finally said Cynic 

Also, SikTh, Mastodon, Killswitch Engage... some Sevendust songs are lyrically great (while others, sadly, are just so-so); I enjoyed the first CD's by Flaw and 3rd Strike (while not much variety, most of the songs were well written, lyrically), and most KoRn, as well.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Mar 31, 2009)

darkhelmet said:


> Except that album and those after it didn't have the original singer, and I don't know about you, but I thought that band kind of went downhill after the lineup changes. Seeing them live before and after was like night and day.
> 
> To me, Misery Signals is the one band that had a line up change I did not hate, and every time I saw them (once with original, once after mirrors came out, and once after controller came out) they were better each time.
> I think I just love that band too much
> ...


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never ever liked any band with "political" lyrics, but Megadeth has some really great songs from a lyrical standpoint.

Instead of pushing a viewpoint hardcore (System of a Down, the singer's solo stuff), Megadeth always seemed to come from the "everyman" perspective, whilst still being firmly rooted in political speech.

/tell me something, it's still 'we the people', right?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 1, 2009)

^ Good post dude, and very true  Still more of a fan of SOAD than Megadeth's lyrics, but only because i agree with them


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 1, 2009)

I enjoy Amon Amarth lyrics from time to time, they're fun 

Reflux if you're into the political stuff


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Apr 1, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Someone finally said Cynic
> 
> Also, SikTh, Mastodon, Killswitch Engage... some Sevendust songs are lyrically great (while others, sadly, are just so-so); I enjoyed the first CD's by Flaw and 3rd Strike (while not much variety, most of the songs were well written, lyrically), and most KoRn, as well.



It's just implied that Cynic belongs in a good " " thread. 

My list would be like:

Cynic
SikTh
Opeth
Dream Theater
Elvenking
System of a Down
Sevendust
Some of Disturbed
Korn
And, from what I've heard, Periphery


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 1, 2009)

Stormtroopers of Death... j/k! 

Cynic does have some pretty great lyrics, though. I have to agree there!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm surprised that Black Dahlia Murder only gets one mention, considering their lyrics should be in a top 3 list. There isn't anything that is as eloquent as Trevor's lyrics. Paul Masvidal is a great lyricist. Adam's Murmur is such a great song. Nergal from Behemoth is also another who doesn't get enough credit. Conquer All is such a powerful song and it's lyrics are just insane.


----------



## trent0n (Jun 6, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I'm surprised that Black Dahlia Murder only gets one mention, considering their lyrics should be in a top 3 list. There isn't anything that is as eloquent as Trevor's lyrics. Paul Masvidal is a great lyricist. Adam's Murmur is such a great song. Nergal from Behemoth is also another who doesn't get enough credit. Conquer All is such a powerful song and it's lyrics are just insane.



I found this thread in a google search "metal bands that have good lyrics" 

anyways......^+1^ the black dahlia murder's lyrics are awesome, the best ive ever heard in the death/horror/evil/zombies genre

and also no one mentioned deicide....deicide has some badass lyrics

3 Inches of Blood's Advance and vanquish = the most epic lyics ever. no joke.


----------



## DLG (Jun 6, 2011)

no one mentioned pig destroyer?

J. R. Hayes is supremely poetic, maybe it just doesn't translate because it's grindcore 

*Treblinka*


late term abortion three decades late 

be sure to empty all ten commandments
into his chest for only holy redneck terrorism can usher
in the second coming of the coat-hanger.

*Ghost Of A Bullet*


Fingerprints on my eyes like ten tiny maps to heaven.
Or ten rogue angels torching the house of god.
I fell something pressing against my kidneys.
Maybe a pair of wings.
Maybe the ghost of a bullet.

*Verminess*


when she touches me it's like a rodent sifting through garbage but it's
better than just rotting away when she kisses me her lips are like chalk
beneath empty socket eyes compassion takes too much effort I suppose the
dead honeybees suckle withered flowers 'cause they don't know what else to
do


----------



## Solodini (Jun 6, 2011)

<3 for Sikth, SOAD, Tool and Opeth.  For Petrucci.

If you're not too worried about it being strictly metal or whatever genre, I love the lyrics on Glassjaw's Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Silence album. "Staring at a Parisian sex flick where the characters don't meet, the characters don't speak, the characters are like mirrors facing mirror: space always expanding."

The lyrics go pretty visceral a lot of the time but I like the unapologetic approach to writing what's going through his head. The hidden track at the end, Losten, is one of my favourite songs ever, as well. Great lyrics and really nicely composed. A piano ballad is the perfect end to the spazzy rage of the rest of the album.

Also, although Randy can be a twat sometimes, I quite like some of Lamb of God's lyrics.


----------



## DLG (Jun 6, 2011)

I also like At the Drive In and mars Volta lyrics. Especially when they are really esoteric and stream of consciousness. You're not really looking for a point in them, you are just appreciating the way in which the words sound and are combining and coming out of his head and onto the paper.

also Jason Byron who writes for maudlin of the well and Kayo Dot. 

growing up I was really into the lyrics Buddy Lackey wrote for Psychotic Waltz. Very trippy and psychedelic, they were much different from everything else other prog bands like dream theater, queensyrche and fates warning were doing, both musically and lyrically.


----------



## epsylon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sleep's dopesmoker lyrics crack me up 

I also love Arcturus' lyrics and Enslaved's as well


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 6, 2011)

Fates Warning
Pain of Salvation
Nevermore
any Dream Theater lyrics from Kevin Moore and John Myung

Most importantly, the lyrics to Dark Angel's 'Time Does Not Heal'. Gene Hoglan wrote some freakin' psychological mindfuck lyrics on that album. Example, from "Pains Invention, Madness":

Chains shackle me
With truth I''m face to face
Backed up in between
A damp cage I remain
In the cell of numb despair
The chill engulfs my veins
There''s only one notion that I revere
The only truth in life is pain
It levels and crushes at its free will
My doomed fate will soon be sealed

Pain''s invention, madness
Preys behind my eyes
Pain''s invention, madness
Now I realize
Pain''s invention, madness
Though I''ll not break free
Pain''s invention, madness
Truth eternally

Beyond my grasp is a life
That I will never attain
Happiness, joy, not in sight
Supplanted by truth''s dark reign
Physical, mental agony shows
Along which my life revolves
Either you feel it, or you don''t
There are never lies involved
Clutching to my abnormality
Hand in hand with destiny

Pain''s invention, madness
Preys behind my eyes
Pain''s invention, madness
Now I realize
Pain''s invention, madness
Though I''ll not break free
Pain''s invention, madness
Truth eternally

When you are pumping full of life
The one sensation that you have
Can penetrate through love or hate
Existence on a higher plane
In death and life, both the domains
Surrender totally to pain
I slip and claw and scream
It calls
Leave me alone with me, It yearns
I''m bleeding from my brain
It needs meI''m helpless, trapped behind its walls
Tearing apart my mind
It burnsUpon my naked soul
It feeds

Streams of consciousness fill the page
As my nerve endings scream in rage
Deliver me to the darkest age
As DeSade sits at center stage
My flesh is but a portal now
To wisdom and truth I am avowed

Pain''s invention, madness
Pain''s invention, madness

Twisting through the door
Am I nevermore?
My breath I can feel
Therefore I am real
I''ve succumbed to there heinous sins
And I''ll never be forgiven
Shackled and bound, my new life I''ve found
And I''ve tasted the fruits forbidden
I''ve craving more
Of pain''s overtures
Liberation is near
And I have nothing to fear
In this journey of self-discovery
I have found the keys to be set free
In this wicked course, I''ve uncovered the force
That will keep me vital eternally

Pain''s invention, madness
The force that preys behind my eyes
Pain''s invention, madness upon me
Pain''s invention, madness
It takes this long to realize

Pain''s invention, madness, has set me free
Transcendency
Of mere mortality
Tortured infliction
Is now my addiction
Constant agony
Has created me
I am suffering
Through this atrocity

I''m not blind to what I might find
Squirming way down deep inside my labyrinthine mind
Inhibitions removed, replaced with scar tissue
And I''m punished with blades of my lobotomizing suit
I''ve sought this dream
In its violent extreme
Now my pleasure is clear
Though the lesson''s severe
My will is strong, but I could be wrong
This new doctrine for which I''ve been searching all along is
The religion of truth through administration of pain
The body only takes so much before it drives the mind insane
As a matter of fact, my friend
I''ve come to my bitter end
It''s not a torture rack I''m in
Though I can still pretend
It''s a jacket of white with buckles and straps
Not a pleasure device at all
It keeps me safely under wraps
While I''m chained to this padded wall hear my cries... you''ll never know


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 6, 2011)

i agree with anselmo's lyrics in pantera, he's written some great lyrics in down also. people have mentioned pig destroyer already...yes the black dahlia murder...yes  . 

to add to it, the human abstract's first album.

alice in chains

certain tracks from the haunted


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm gonna say Trivium and their Shogun album


----------



## holum84 (Jun 6, 2011)

Arsis...celebration of guilt every song is good imo


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY NECROBUMP BATMAN!

I really like Freak Kitchen's lyrics. They're Swedish but they don't seem to have heard of language barriers, Mattias's English is word-perfect 

It's very weird, abstract stuff but it's clever, well written and at times very, very funny as well.

*Sample lyric: The Smell of Time*

No matter how
We try and try
No matter what
Minutes still fly by
We try so hard
Ain't worth a dime
There's no escape
From the smell of time

Smell of time

Bingo, baby, you just won a Prius
Would you mind filling out the questionnaire?
Someone goes on a fishing trip
Your life savings vaporise into thin air
Masturbation for dummies
Carrot lover or carnivore
The political agenda
Is thrown out the mahogany door

No matter how
We try and try
No matter what
Minutes still fly by
We try so hard
Ain't worth a dime
There's no escape
From the smell of time

Everyone despises you in the waiting line
Spanking that monkey is such a crime
You can't bring toothpaste on the plane
But we'll seal your liquor in a special plastic bag
Sure the furniture's cheap
But someone always has to pay
A Messiah complex
The size of a T-rex can be yours to own today

Exhibitors and assholes
Take the exit to the left
That console gives you arthritis
So no more Grand Auto Theft
Climate changes and terrorist threats
Have become part of everyday life
Move along at any cost
While your brother is banging your wife

No matter how
We try and try
No matter what
Minutes still fly by
We try so hard
Ain't worth a dime
There's no escape
From the smell of time

Love it


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 6, 2011)

Origins said:


> If you want really interesting lyrics,
> check out this Finnish melodic death metal band:
> www.*insomnium*.net



HHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNGGGGGGG

THIS!!!

Finnish poems and metal are so brutal together I can't even describe it!


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 6, 2011)

A couple people have said it: Misery Signals.

All day. Most empowering, sorrowful, uplifting and soulful lyrics in metal, for me.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Tesseract's lyrics are immense


----------



## Arterial (Jun 6, 2011)

BTBAM and Cynic


----------



## failshredder (Jun 6, 2011)

Back when this thread was fresh and new as a clean-smelling placenta, not nearly enough of you said Dark Tranquillity. Or Anata.



Spoiler



3. Better Grieved Than Fooled


Tempted to believe ?
Even I, in my solitude
Cried for help and wished for
That someone would be there for me
Better grieved than fooled
And im prepared to accept my suffering
To live with pain
In the price for a life in truth

Me being the only lord
Im the only one who can forgive
And the only one to create
A future worth believing in
But I live a bitter life in truth
And curse its powerless god

[lead : Schälin]
[lead : Allenmark, Schälin]

I can deeply regret
My clarity of vision
Life had been much easier
To live, getting high on faith
Get a reason to live
Have a blind faith in the future
Forever stoned
Forever blessed in cowardice

Me being the only lord
Im the only one who can forgive

Better grieved than fooled
So I live a bitter life in truth
And curse its powerless god


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 6, 2011)

PROTEST THE HERO.

Arif writes the most amazing lyrics I've ever heard. Also Pain Of Salvation and pretty much any Prog band that writes concept albums really.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 6, 2011)

DLG said:


> no one mentioned pig destroyer?
> 
> J. R. Hayes is supremely poetic, maybe it just doesn't translate because it's grindcore
> 
> ...



Hell yes. Love JR's lyrics.


----------



## Duke318 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cynic, Death, and Flaw.


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 7, 2011)

*Pig Destroyer*. Why, you ask?

_The other day I masturbated to pictures of you at your birthday party.
They were the only ones I still had.
It felt so wrong, just like my life.
I hope I'm dead by the time you read this. I love you._


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 7, 2011)

Some of these have been mentioned already, but I think they need to be stressed 

Tool (so far, my favorite lyrics are theirs)
Porcupine Tree (though they might not be for everyone)
BTBAM (e.g. the lyrics in their song _Sun of Nothing_ are great)
SOAD (Serj Tankian writes some awesome lyrics, and is one hell of a singer)
Korn (I don't know what it is, but a lot of them get me)
Children of Bodom (a few songs only... _Angels Don't Kill_ and _Everytime I Die_ always really got to me)
Karnivool (Some badass lyrics in there... And I don't think they've been mentioned yet)
A Perfect Circle (Maynard just had to be in the band )
Poets of The Fall (they're lyrics kick some major ass. Very poetic)

And I'm possibly forgetting many more.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 7, 2011)

For me Opeth, Death, Cynic, Amon Amarth, and Megadeth. Ozzy was a pretty good lyric writer for a few years too.

For gore-type lyrics, I love Cattle Decapitation. Their lyrics have made me laugh for years and some of them have words that took a dictionary to figure out what they mean. 

Two good song lyrics to check out are Testicular Manslaughter and Pedeadstrians.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell yes to whoever said Protest The Hero.

Arif is not only the best bass player in modern metal but also an awesome lyricist.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 7, 2011)

Love how Sikth's lyrics can be really dark but focus on everyday life, great band.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 7, 2011)

The Ocean Collective

Rhyacian has great lyrics


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Tool











JJ Rodriguez said:


> Manowar.



GLOVES...of...METAAAAARRRLLL!111


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 7, 2011)

I am surprised it took so long for Megadeth to come up. Check out their song "Dread and the Fugitive Mind", that's a good philosophical song.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 7, 2011)

Death i would say to be on top.

other good ones, insomnium, necrophagist!!!


----------



## sanus silentium (Aug 25, 2011)

Detonate by Existem on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## shanike (Aug 26, 2011)

Machine Head's Robb Flynn! is a great writer / singer.
somehow depressive, these lyrics greatly fit his style.
I like the old ones better, though....


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 26, 2011)

Toooooool  of course. Tomas Haake writes pretty cool lyrics too


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 26, 2011)

shanike said:


> Machine Head's Robb Flynn! is a great writer / singer.
> somehow depressive, these lyrics greatly fit his style.
> I like the old ones better, though....



Really? lol


We bring chaos to blocks
Like, riots to watts
Blow up spots, taking the crown
Off the top notch
Create the pace
That you all will follow
Sporadic flow buckles up
Like a calico
We D-O smoke sensimilla
Vodka and C-O-K-E
Is the real deal
Your flubber, never had to suffer


----------



## SilverEvolver (Aug 26, 2011)

Opeth, Pantera (Vulgar Dispaly of Power album), Rage Against The Machine, Meshuggah


----------



## Jakke (Aug 26, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## Augury (Aug 26, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I know from a musical aspect, most people hate Whitechapel. But read some of the lyrics. Genius.
> 
> I also suggest:
> After the Burial
> ...



THIS


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tool

Nevermore

*fanboi mode on* Coroner


----------



## arsenic (Aug 26, 2011)

Neurosis.

Also, Pain of Salvation. And Opeth.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 26, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Some of these have been mentioned already, but I think they need to be stressed
> 
> Tool (so far, my favorite lyrics are theirs)
> Porcupine Tree (though they might not be for everyone)
> ...


There's a very special place in my heart for one of the lines in Angels Don't Kill.



BucketheadRules said:


> Hell yes to whoever said Protest The Hero.
> 
> Arif is not only the best bass player in modern metal but also an awesome lyricist.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 26, 2011)

Fear Factory

"I am a tooooooool" 



















But seriously, Scar Symmetry have awesome lyrics i wish i wrote.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a very obvious choice - but I think Randy Blythe from Lamb of God writes some very interesting lyrics. Maybe some of his metaphors/similes are a bit straightforward and 'noticeable', but what's wrong with being able to spot a metaphor immediately?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 26, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Really? lol
> 
> 
> We bring chaos to blocks
> ...



To be fair mate, the lyrics on The Blackening (some songs) were pretty good, I had thought.


----------



## Koop (Aug 27, 2011)

I absolutely love the lyrics on Opeth-Watershed. Especially The Lotus Eater


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 27, 2011)

To be honest as poetic as Opeth's lyrics are, I tend to feel that a lot of the time there isn't a whole lot of weight behind what Akerfeldt is writing. I'm too tired to go looking for it, but I seem to remember an interview where we he said that Ghost Reveries was "about Satan and stuff" or something along those line.

I think he's a great poet with a good vocabulary (or use of the dictionary), but tends to have songs that are about very little.

They're still one of my favourite bands, and I think his lyrics are really cool, but whether they're really as deep as they SEEM is still an undecided point for me.



Ian Kenny from Karnivool/Birds of Tokyo writes what I think are poignant and sometimes deceptively simply lyrics that affect me a lot. Steven Wilson's Lyrics also can be great (they can also be like )

Tool's lyrics are great.

I also like SOME of Slipknot's Lyrics (then again I like lyrics of some songs from most bands), but sometimes they pull out some lines that just make me go


----------



## gilsontsang (Aug 28, 2011)

Threat Signal


----------



## chronocide (Aug 28, 2011)

Surprised at the number of mentions of Decapitated. I've never paid much attention but kinda assumed blockheaded standard death metal functional lyrics. I'll need to break out the liner notes for a read.

Dave Hunt is a great writer, whether it be in Anaal Nathrakh/Mistress or Benediction.
Martin Walkier - Sabbat/Skyclad/The Clan Destined
Peter Dolving - The Haunted/Mary Beats Jane

Are the ones that first sprang to mind.


----------



## rockr500 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Chariot has some of the best lyrics I have ever heard.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 21, 2012)

Deathspell Omega's lyrics are really amazing if you can get past the ness of some of it. DEATHSPELL OMEGA LYRICS - "Si Monvmentvm Reqvires, Circvmspice" (2004) album
DEATHSPELL OMEGA LYRICS - "Fas - Ite, Maledicti, In Ignem Aeternum" (2007) album
DEATHSPELL OMEGA LYRICS - "Crushing The Holy Trinity (Disc 1 Of 3) (DEATHSPELL OMEGA / STABAT MATER)" (2005) split
DEATHSPELL OMEGA LYRICS - "Kénôse" (2005) album


Deathspell Omega said:


> Oh how much sorer punishment, suppose ye, shall he be thought worthy, who hath trodden under the foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant?
> Faith and devotion shall be the stones to the temple
> Fanaticism and intransigence ignite the flaming crown of malign essence
> That is Your host, Lord, and our burden. Hosanna!​





Deathspell Omega said:


> The sting of death is sin and the strength of sin is the law
> The law of man is His presence and dominion...
> We will submit ourselves unto Him
> And henceforth walk in His ways
> ...





Deathspell Omega said:


> Ere thou enter farther in such mysteries, comprehend:
> The secret of the Lord is for those who fear Him and He will make them know His covenant.
> Cursed is he that removeth awaye the marke of hys master to please men and not to serve in secrecy.
> Amen.
> ...


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 22, 2012)

phil anselmo is a lyric! so that's the one for me, but also DANZIG! hahahahahah especially in the MISFITS!

thank you come again!


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Feb 22, 2012)

Hold on, did I just read 5+ pages and not one mention of *King Diamond*? 

Some of the already mentioned ones:
-Queensryche and their 3 first albums. After that the music started to get bit less interesting so haven't gotten into the latter lyrics that much either.
-Cynic, Death, Control Denied, Pain of Salvation.

And ofc the Cherry on top of all them cakes. Not Metal but Marillion's *Fish* wrote some really awesome poetic lyrics on 4 first Marillion albums. Easily one of best lyricists ever.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 22, 2012)

The Black Dahlia Murder
Protest the Hero


----------



## Augury (Feb 22, 2012)

Kopriklaani


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 22, 2012)

MikeyLHolm said:


> Hold on, did I just read 5+ pages and not one mention of *King Diamond*?



You beat me to it. King Diamond has awesome stories within the lyrics, and he sings them equally good - "you could easily fall......AND BREAK YOUR NECK...Ahahahha!" ...love that line

I'll second Opeth - although they border on cheese at certain moments


----------



## Epyon6 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Black Dahlia Murder has some of the most creative lyrics I have ever herd. Not to say their the greatest ever but, Trevor deffinitly gets creative with his words describing things in his songs.


----------



## -42- (Feb 22, 2012)

Pig Destroyer. Pig Destroyer. Pig Destroyer.

Also Baroness...




















... and Anal Cunt


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 22, 2012)

Excrementory Grindfuckers!


----------



## -42- (Feb 22, 2012)

MR. BUNGLE



And no love for Mastodon in here?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 22, 2012)

You may not like them, but Cradle of Filth (from a poetic standpoint) probably have the best lyricism in modern metal.


----------



## -One- (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Misery Signals' lyrics, and The Ghost Inside's. Not sure if you think TGI is hardcore or metalcore, but either way, Jonathan Vigil's lyrics are quite awesome.


----------



## QueeZeR (Feb 22, 2012)

Six pages and no one has mentioned Ihsahn?

Guess it's just me then.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 22, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> You may not like them, but Cradle of Filth (from a poetic standpoint) probably have the best lyricism in modern metal.


 

I hve to second this. They do the dark/gothic/poetry thing better than anyone, by a mile.


----------



## EndOfWill (Feb 22, 2012)

Trevor Strnad of the Black Dahlia Murder is by far my favorite lyricist. 
And The Faceless' lyrics are always a good read (the concepts behind the songs are always interesting).


----------



## Somnium (Feb 22, 2012)

2 bands that really come to mind for amazing lyrics are Meshuggah and The Contortionist. One of my favorite lines is from Meshuggah's I ep, "Here only to reverse the flow of life" goddamn would that look sick on the back of a shirt.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of good stuff in here, so I'll add a couple that nobody has mentioned.

Sepultura's Chaos AD gets me fired up every time.

And I am a total sucker for Entombed. Their lyrics are full of great metaphors, etc. "Nothing is all where everything's the same"


----------



## FireInside (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 23, 2012)

If your looking for quality lyrics try, Daniel Tompkins(ex-TesseracT) He is on the debut Skyharbor release Blinding White Noise: Illusions & Chaos. Emotional, Passionate & Comprehensive lyrics as well as a great singer! Last part...my opinion.


----------



## Bower1 (Feb 23, 2012)

TEXTURES, NEVERMORE, EVERGREY,DEATH


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 23, 2012)

X pages and no one mentioned band X?


Nah.. anyway, i'd also pimp Phil Anselmo for Pantera (for the albums afters COH).

Also Megadeth anyone?.. i always loved Daves anti government/establishment/organisation/traditions...etc... lyrics from the early angst albums.

..and most songs with Mike Patton.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 24, 2012)

Emmure 










In all seriousness:
Death( Especially on Individual Thought Patterns)
Morbid Angel( Especially on Gateways)
Nevermore
Decrepit Birth
Carcass
Immolation
Megadeth
Sepultura

Those that could come off right at the top of my head


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Feb 24, 2012)

I would have to say, off the top of my head (iTunes)
Meshuggah
Tool
Strapping Young Lad/Devin Townsend (the mans a mad scientist IMO)
Gojira
Opeth
Behemoth
Iron Maiden
Rage Against the Machine FTW
System of a Down
Tesseract, but I kinda thought the whole "Concealing Fate" thing went all over the place, one minute they're singing about "Don't you know, how you're feeling" then go into some backstory about a girl or something? I don't remember clearly

I might come up with more later

EDIT: Mastodon and Deftones just came to mind


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 24, 2012)

thy art is murder


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## failshredder (Feb 25, 2012)

Just skipped the thread, because you're all daft and probably didn't post Dark Tranquillity.



YOU

ARE

ALL THAT MATTERS

IN MY PRIVATE DEMONOLOGY

oh oh and this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mXLIwnklxU


----------



## The Beard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was skimming through this thread to make sure someone mentioned Mastodon  I can't believe it took until the 3rd page!

My all time favorite lyrics of any Mastodon song:

@ 1:32

One million voices 
Dispelling 
A thousand faces 
Disarming 
Running through the darkness 
Holding hearts in my eyes 
Falling short of gauntlet 
Covered in blood-sucking flies



The delivery of those lyrics is so fucking brutal and I never use that word


----------



## AborteD (Feb 25, 2012)

EMMURE !


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm very much into Uneven Structure's lyrics! Their whole Februus album is basicly one EPIC poem!
Also, Vildhjarta has some great lyrics, and a lot of Periphery songs. The lyrics to Jetpacks Was Yes really touches me...


----------



## CannibalKiller (Aug 1, 2012)

Cradle of Filth have insanely good lyrics, particularly Damnation and a Day.
Tesseract, Periphery, Cannibal Corpse


----------



## CannibalKiller (Aug 1, 2012)

shit didnt mean to necrobump


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Animals As Leaders and Scale The Summit's lyrics.


I'm surprised no one made that joke yet. Seriously though, here's my list.

Protest The Hero
Corelia (they have excellent lyrics, listen to The Sound of Glaciers Moving and prepare to get goosebumps)
Woe of Tyrants first album (i like medieval battle lyrics n shit)
The Human Abstract
Art By Numbers have very poetic lyrics


----------



## oldbulllee (Sep 16, 2012)

Mudvayne/ L.D.50 only

Nevermore/ D.N.B. and a few songs of other albums

Carcass/ Swansong and parts of Heartwork

Napalm death/ allmost everything

Meshuggah/ C33

and R.A.T.M! not really metal, but my all time best.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 16, 2012)

Hatebreed (who'd have though a band with that kind of name could actually have such a positive message)
Avenged Sevenfold
Nonpoint


----------



## fps (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone care to post a good set of lyrics from the bands they like? I'm scoffing at a fair few of these lists.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 16, 2012)

fps said:


> Anyone care to post a good set of lyrics from the bands they like? I'm scoffing at a fair few of these lists.



Cradle of Filth- The Promise of Fever:
In the beginning
Rimmed with wind and storm
A great black wrath of infinite math
Spat snarling into form
And there was Heaven
Lit up with precious stones
Each one could fall but for the rule
Of Faith and love and stronger thrones

And therein rose vast wonders
Affections to be seen
Fathered from the plundered
Reflections of a dream

Fogging into nightmare
For him whose place was set
With wayward stars that absent, marred
All creation with their theft

In the beginning
Bewinged and ringed with dawn
This favoured Avatar, enthralled
Swansongs from those that thronged this shore
With Gabriel and Michael
He shone with fierce intent
For loyalty, their joy to see
Him spur the hymns to heaven (sent)

For sculptured lips of seraphim
Whom fate then cruelly rent
(With sleight fingered strains of harmony)
Each note to grim portent

As grinning nimbus gathered
Over spires arabesque
For Him that blazed with holy praise
That for a jealous God was meant

Shining Feriluce
Lustrous scourge of fallen spirits
Basked in glory, flew
To lakes in sacred altitudes

Sweet haunting music swathed the breeze
With curling tongues that lapped the lead
As through thick mountain mist (with thoughts adrift)
Until at last, past grasping trees

He paused to draught forbidden streams
That whispered siren promises
To drown his thirst (for sports amiss)

These waters held secrets
Like raped Russian dolls
Wherein evil and good
Tore his soul for control

And drunk with the verse of desire's first words
The weight of the universe
Slunk in rehearsed

Horror in numbers too great to discern
The rotting of worlds to the conqueror worm
And love a rare orchid so fragile in bloom
Espied gasping breath under dark sheeted moons

Shining Feriluce
Reflected in jaded mirror
Climbing from the noose
Of time in divine servitude

And thus a strange new melody
Of will and wanton fantasies
Whetted by the veiled, seen
Danced from his ashen lips
In red dawn scores, the silver scream
Of truth and her deleted scenes
Was taken up as far, it seemed
As God, his words eclipsed

(Those waters hid visions
Like butchers in war
Perverting the course
Of life's blood evermore...)
In the beginning
Skinned well with gibbous tones
Of countenance and ignorance
In equal measures sewn
A marbled arc of Angels
Sworn to the morning star
Shared His pride and deep inside
Felt chill Shadows sweep their cards


----------



## fps (Sep 16, 2012)

Always liked Cradle Of Filth's lyrics, great choice, the middle fingers are totally unnecessary, not sure what you're trying to say. I thought it would be a better thread if people shared the lyrics they really liked rather than just listing bands, cos some of them I think the lyrics are lame. The Milton and Lovecraft influences especially in Dani Filth's writing are just awesome. 

I have been singing this song a lot recently. Originally I was never keen on the *turning this piss to wine* line, as it seemed too obviously anti-religious, disdainful of miracles. Now I see it as important in establishing the protagonist as a physical specimen, maybe out in the desert. The whole thing makes me think of a grim bleak Jim Crace book called Quarantine. Anyway, the lyrics are superb, I think. 

Tool- H. 

What's coming through is alive.
What's holding up is a mirror.
But what's singing songs is a snake
Looking to turn this piss to wine.

They're both totally void of hate,
But killing me just the same.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.
Considerately.

Venomous voice, tempts me,
Drains me, bleeds me,
Leaves me cracked and empty.
Drags me down like some sweet gravity.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.

I am too connected to you to
Slip away, to fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,
And considerately killing me.

Without the skin,
Beneath the storm,
Under these tears
The walls came down.

And the snake is drowned and
As I look in his eyes,
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of those times.

I could have cried then.
I should have cried then.

And as the walls come down and
As I look in your eyes
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of the times
I have died
and will die.
It's all right.
I don't mind.

I am too connected to you to
Slip away, to fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,

And considerately killing me.


----------



## Opion (Sep 16, 2012)

I've always been fond of Opeth, Protest the Hero, Meshuggah's lyrics. The new Faceless has some awesome lyrics too (10 Billion Years). I'd have to say my favorite metal band to read lyrics from is SikTh, crazy ass stuff. Doesn't leave you walking away with a somber attitude like some bands do, but definitely makes you do a double-take.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry if they've been mentioned before, but, this.



"As we drown in doom
No one is coming back for you
I am the 21st century Jim Jones
I am the dog that told the son of Sam to kill
I will set the fires that make the ocean burn
I am the one who will poison the world, some day you'll thank me
We are wormwood, and I'm the mourning star
Dead bodies as far as the eye can see
I look to the gallows, my mother begins to cry
I spit upon the crowds, you're all going to fucking die
We are the kings and queens of tragedy
We are the brothers and sister dependent on the pigs of humanity
Just because you're breathing, doesn't mean that you're alive
Just because you're human, doesn't mean you have to die
Just because you're breathing, doesn't mean that you're alive
Just because you're human, doesn't mean you have to die
Your heart is a fucking liar, dead weight of the fucking world
We are oblivion, we are oblivious
Just because you're breathing, doesn't mean that you're alive
Just because you're human, doesn't mean you have to die
Just because you're breathing, doesn't mean that you're alive
Just because you're human, doesn't mean you have to die
As we drown in doom
No one is coming back for you
As we drown in doom
No one is coming back for you"

Gets me every time


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 17, 2012)

Anal Cunt?


----------



## Saidincontext (Sep 17, 2012)

Pantera had the best lyrics i've ever read, on so many songs, phil is a damn genius, unfortunately nobody really takes time to check it out.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 17, 2012)

I really like Vildhjartas lyrics, but my favorite is probably The Human Abstract


----------



## theleem (Sep 17, 2012)

Death(Human and after)
Cephalic Carnage
Cynic
Emperor
Ihsahn's solo stuff


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 17, 2012)

I like Linkin Park's lyrics.

Craaaawling in my skiiiiin..


----------



## Saidincontext (Sep 17, 2012)

No Good (Attack The Radical) Lyrics
Artist: Pantera 

In the states
There's a problem with race
Because of ignorant past burned fires
From evolution
We've been killing each other
I figure man should have it down to a science

No chance
Not for a minute
Not for a second
I won't be defensive
I'm straight out in my opinion
You'ld better listen to a man who knows what he is saying
I've seen your side
You run and hide for the mere fact that you feel inferior
Be superior
And know your interior

(Pre) Race, pride, prejudice
Black man, white man
No stand
Live in the past
We make it last
A hated mass
No solution
Mind pollution
For revolution

(Chorus) So low behold my eyes
This land of fools will rise
No good
For no one

You blame oppression and play the role of criminals
To rape and burn show progress is minimal
White hoods and militants you know it's such a pity
Living, breathing
Violence in your city

If one man
Had one home
In one world
Held live alone without variety
Full of anxiety
No one to point at, question
Or even talk to -- in his private grave
No matter what color
He wouldn't be saved from hell
He dwells
A closed mind playing the part of prison cells


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 17, 2012)

Everyone hated it, but I love the lyrical styling's of Sonata Arctica's _Unia_.


----------



## -42- (Sep 17, 2012)

Converge.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 17, 2012)

Carcass has medical lyrics, which you could consider intelligent.
Recently i love Cattle Decapitation, especially Monolith of Inhumanity.



Murder the day, ring in the night
As I unfold my death bed down on the muddy ground
This soil is tainted
Every seeping wound unattended - infected
From the toils of man and his damning hand
A king has only to fall...

Weakening legs are breaking down
Punished, diseased, taking i tall...

Once we are freed, we'll starve again - instinctive mutation
Once we are bled, they'll start again - unnatural burden

Here in the garden
We know not what we do
Made to lie in pastures of filth
Left to die, guilty of nothing
If we were promised heaven
Then why are we in hell?

Murder the day, ring in the night
Screams slip through the door from the torture floor

This room to be a cemented tomb
Scraping raw my feet upon the bloodiest concrete
Death looms since conceived in the womb
Ever so slowly
Slows to a crawl on hands and knees and all

Dehumanization of a totally pathetic species (evolved feces)
Justified hatred for you humans
Justified vengeance on your worthless lives
Justified hatred for you humans
Justified vengeance on your worthless lives

Once we are freed, we'll starve again - instinctive mutation
Once we are bled, they'll start again - unnatural burden

______________________________________________________
The chorus is incredibly awesome and catchy, love it. I find myself singing it along with the video.

Also, try Demilich.


----------



## Athor (Sep 17, 2012)

Sacred Reich
Lamb of God 
Iron Maiden
In Flames
Deftones


----------



## fps (Sep 17, 2012)

Saidincontext said:


> No Good (Attack The Radical) Lyrics
> Artist: Pantera
> 
> In the states
> ...



 unbelievable


----------



## fassaction (Sep 17, 2012)

Misery Signals
I Am Abomination
Thrice
Brand New


----------



## Dakotaspex (Sep 17, 2012)

Fleshgod Apocalypse
Hundredth (super positive message)
Harm's Way (REALLY good lyrics for a hardcore band)
Wretched 
The Contortionist
Nile

For some reason, I LOVE Last Chance to Reason's lyrics, even if they are about video games.  It just works.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 18, 2012)

Tool, textures, screamoband orchid, converge


----------



## epsylon (Sep 18, 2012)

Katatonia anyone ? Their lyrics are brilliant !
I'd say also Arcturus, Behemoth, Emperor (especially Prometheus), Leprous, and probably many other bands I've forgotten. 

Oh.
And Primordial !
Pri-fucking-mordial. Their lyrics are brilliant, The Coffin Ships, As Rome Burns, Empire Falls. Lain With The Wolf, ... The combination of angry singing and epic lyrics (with groovy drums and supporting rhythm guitars) is what makes the strength of this awesome band.


----------



## blaaargh (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, Primordial is the dankness.

I also really love Rosetta's lyrics. The first two albums (I believe) are a continuous story about an astronaut going to Europa... really awesome stuff.


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 18, 2012)

Tool

Epica, old and new

Symphony X, Albums #2-6


----------



## sahaal (Sep 19, 2012)

Solace
The Black Dahlia Murder for sure, Deathmask Divine will probably always have my favorite lyrics ever.
Nile, gotta love em, espeically with the back story in the liner notes
Periphery, love how abstract Spencer's lyrics are but they make a lot of sense if/when you figure em out (eg Buttersnips = Zombie apocalypse)
Friend for a Foe too, I like lyrics that are vague and really open to interpretation yet obviously are about one central subject


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 23, 2012)

Napalm Death


----------

